# CEATL - Εξώφυλλα με όνομα μεταφραστή/τριας



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Το CEATL (Conseil Européen Associations Traducteurs Littéraires) έχει φτιάξει μια συλλογή με εξώφυλλα βιβλίων λογοτεχνίας που αναγράφουν το όνομα του/της μεταφραστή/τριας. Είδα τρεις Έλληνες συγγραφείς (Ελύτη, Ρίτσο, Χρυσόπουλο) σε ξένες εκδόσεις αλλά δεν είδα ούτε ένα ελληνικό εξώφυλλο! Ξέρω πως κάποιοι/ες εδώ έχουν τ' όνομά τους στο εξώφυλλο. Για κάντε μια προσπάθεια αρμοδίως: The collection will be gradually extended. Translators and publishers, do not hesitate to send us your book covers!

Τώρα, τι σχέδιο είναι αυτό, ο ελληνικός φορέας-μέλος του CEATL να ονομάζεται HELLENIC *AUTHORS’* SOCIETY, 8, Kodrigtonos Street, 11257 Athens, Greece, θα σας γελάσω, δεν ξέρω. Το υποπτεύομαι και στην περίπτωση της Ρουμανίας, με μια γρήγορη ματιά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2014)

...
Η Εταιρεία Συγγραφέων (Hellenic Authors' Society) είναι ένας μη κυβερνητικός οργανισμός (μη κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο) που συστάθηκε στις 22 Νοεμβρίου 1981.

Ειδικότερα στόχοι της Εταιρείας είναι:
[...]
Να συνεργάζεται με τους αντίστοιχους οργανισμούς, σωματεία κ.λπ. στην Ευρώπη και σε όλον τον κόσμο στη βάση κοινών στόχων και δραστηριοτήτων όπως π.χ. με: το European Writers' Congress, το Conseil Europeen des Associations de Traducteurs Litteraires, το International Parliament of Writers, το International Network for Cultural Diversity, το Three Seas Writers and Translators Council κ.λπ.

Εταιρεία Συγγραφέων
Κοδριγκτώνος 8
112 57 Αθήνα
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το ίδιο ψυλλιάζομαι και στο Βέλγιο (για τη δεύτερη εταιρεία: VLAAMSE AUTEURSVERENIGING) και στην Καταλονία (και για τις δύο: ASSOCIACIÓ COLLEGIAL D’ESCRIPTORS DE CATALUNYA, ASSOCIACIÓ D’ESCRIPTORS EN LLENGUA CATALANA) και στην Ελβετία (AUTRICES ET AUTEURS DE SUISSE), ενώ στην Ισπανία φαίνεται πως οι μεταφραστές αυτονομήθηκαν (SECCIÓN AUTONÓMA DE TRADUCTORES DE LIBROS DE LA ASOCIACIÓN COLEGIAL DE ESCRITORES).


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2014)

Costas said:


> Είδα τρεις Έλληνες συγγραφείς (Ελύτη, Ρίτσο, Χρυσόπουλο) σε ξένες εκδόσεις αλλά δεν είδα ούτε ένα ελληνικό εξώφυλλο! Ξέρω πως κάποιοι/ες εδώ έχουν τ' όνομά τους στο εξώφυλλο.



Ψάχνουμε, δηλαδή, να βρούμε ελληνικές εκδόσεις ξένων βιβλίων στις οποίες το όνομα του Έλληνα μεταφραστή εμφανίζεται στο εξώφυλλο, όπως σε αυτά τα ποιήματα του Λόρκα;
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1479/6bea.jpg


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά κάτι σε ζωντανό, θα έλεγα! Έχουμε και Λεξιλόγους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2014)

Πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε τεράστιος συγγραφέας και διάσημος μεταφραστής; Γιατί εγώ έχω το όνομά μου στο εξώφυλλο σε ένα βιβλίο που έχω μεταφράσει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2014)

Όχι βέβαια!


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2014)

Πάντως, στην περίπτωση που είχε στο νου του ο Κώστας, δεν βρήκα εξώφυλλο _χωρίς_ το όνομα του μεταφραστή!


----------



## rogne (Jan 9, 2014)

Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι, σύμφωνα με την ταυτότητα του CEATL, η "λογοτεχνική μετάφραση" δεν περιορίζεται σε βιβλία πεζογραφίας-ποίησης, αλλά περιλαμβάνει _"any translation of which the translator is the author in the legal sense, i.e. any translation that, as a text of its own, is protected by copyright law. The term ‘literary’ is used without any value judgement_".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2014)

rogne said:


> Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι, σύμφωνα με την ταυτότητα του CEATL, η "λογοτεχνική μετάφραση" δεν περιορίζεται σε βιβλία πεζογραφίας-ποίησης, αλλά περιλαμβάνει _"any translation of which the translator is the author in the legal sense, i.e. any translation that, as a text of its own, is protected by copyright law. The term ‘literary’ is used without any value judgement_".


Συνεπώς, κάθε μετάφραση π.χ. βιβλίου σύμφωνα με το ελληνικό δίκαιο, όχι;


----------



## rogne (Jan 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνεπώς, κάθε μετάφραση π.χ. βιβλίου σύμφωνα με το ελληνικό δίκαιο, όχι;



Ναι, όπως ορίζει η έννοια των μεταφραστών/μεταφραστριών βιβλίων ως πνευματικών δημιουργών (στον γνωστό Νόμο 2121/1993).


----------

